# ANGRY Teil, all of a sudden



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought a teil a few months ago now, he settled in well. Hes even learnt to wolf whistle. He was hand reared and VERY young when i got him. I had to hand feed formula and i stopped when he was about 8 weeks old. He was fine with me and still is but has become very grupmy towards my partner. He hisses and try to bite (although it doesn hurt). Hes fine with me and since ive fed him probably sees me as mum, but he really cant stand my partner. My partner has always been there with him and even got him through his first night with us since he wasnt eating my parter cracked sunflower seeds for him. Anyone know what i can do or what ive done wrong??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe you are the one who has bonded with him more and who spend more time with him, Lucky and cookie are the same because im always there with them and they act different around my partner and every body else. I have herd of tiels getting jealous when a parter gets a cuddle or something because they think that bond you have with the tiel they see that as a threat by taking that away


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He could be going through his teenage stage...from what I have read it's mostly a boy thing and they get very grumpy and nippy with certain people. Fuzzy for instance used to fight with my hubby over my shoulder because he believed that it was his spot. He also thought I was a female tiel as well and would beak bang for me so maybe your baby sees you as his mate and is trying to scare off the competition.


----------



## brando (Oct 27, 2010)

it has to be a bond thing like was said. give him time and everything will be fine


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Hes seems better, but still hisses. Guess i will have to be patient hey =)


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Seems to me that a hormonal surges occur in the first year of life, most noticable in the teenage stage. Tito was moody for a period and we were copping bites, we rode through it and now he's back to being lovely again.

Don't change the way either you or your boyfriend interact with him, just do what you'd normally do and he'll grow out of it


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

He is def going through his FIRST moult now. He would be 3 months or so old now. He is still grumpy but less so then when i started this post.


----------

